# Blocking Certain Websites for LAN



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hope I posted this in right section, sorry if I didn't..

Ok heres what I'm looking for. I want to block certain websites on my LAN. I have another system that is on almost 24/7 that I could use as a proxy. Specs on it is (AMD Socket A 1.3 GHZ, 10/100 NIC, 640MB RAM, 80GB HDD, Windows XP). I don't know anything about proxys besides what functionalities they can provide and I believe the only way to block websites on a LAN is to implement a Proxy. So the main questions are:

A: What ways can I block websites on a LAN.
B: Which is easiest/Cheapest (like as if i have to by a router or a firewall device)

So please tell me the best way to get done what I'm looking for. Please don't be distracted by (how easy is it). I have a lot of time to work with stuff and learn more. So if you'll hang in there with me where I can understand it and master it (shouldn't be to hard) id appreciate it. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The easiest way is to block them in the router or gateway.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

ISP- CenturyTel

Modem Top Half- Westell C90-610014-06 Rev D
Modem Bottom Half- Westell C99-610014-03 Rev F
Router- Dlink DI-604

My Main PC OS- Windows XP Pro SP2+Latest Updates
My Secondary PC OS- Windows Xp Pro Corporate SP2
Friend PC #1-D Main Target OS- Windows XP Pro SP2+Latest Updates
Friend PC #2-E OS- Windows XP Pro Corporate SP2
Friend PC #3-G OS- Windows XP Pro Corporate SP2
Friend PC #4-J OS- Windows XP Pro Corporate SP2
Friend PC #5-Ge OS- Windows Vista Business+Latest Updates
Brother PC- Windows Vista Business+Latest Updates

Browser- Firefox Latest Edition

*Notes* Don't know why you want or need affected Pc's but doesn't matter its there if you do or if you don't since it looks like all your posts are pre-made ; ). Also I only have access to install programs and such on my 2 Pc's. and i dunno why there is two different model #'s and rev's on my modem but they are both listed for you. Last, I do not have the router plugged in and don't really want to plug it in and use it again, so right now its just "Modem-> Switch-> all pc's. Thanks In Advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your "modem" is a modem/router, which is why it works with more than one computer. :smile:

My posts are not "all" pre-made, I just have selected snippets that I use for various tasks. If I were REALLY good, I could have completely canned posts for every occasion, but I'm not quite that good yet. :grin:

You could use a gateway computer, but I doubt that would be the easiest thing to do, and you do have to remember that it'll be consuming power 24/7, and it consumes a lot more than a router.

My choice would be to use a quality router with the capability required, and put your existing modem/router into bridge mode to eliminate any issues with dual NAT conversions.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, i do have a pc that is on nearly 24/7.. but indeed buying a good router seems good, just money issue really.. and I've learned about bridges in class.. but our teacher blows.. no hands on.. just videos so.. i dunno exactly how i could put my modem into a bridge mode, and what exactly that is. but the main reason i didn't want to hook up my router was because of NAT problems haha. Ive got the westell thing figured out solid, the d-link, i never messed with so much so, stuff might be crazy wicked for a days or two haha if i hooked it back up.

So if you can get me a sweet router that will get the job done, for a nice price, PM me the link or w/e cause id like to go with that option. *Also didn't mean to offend with "pre-made post" comment ; ), Smart idea really.* Also if you don't mind explain a bridge in detail of how and why blah blah. id really love that. Thanks In Advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Changing the Westell 2200 Modem from PPPoE to Bridge Mode. This turns the router into a dumb modem and allows you to use a standard router behind it.

You certainly don't want two routers in series, that will give you NAT nightmares! :grin:


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just tried the DLink DI-604 using its URL Blocking and it didn't work.. so.. yeah..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Truthfully, I have to simply believe the manufacturer's data when it comes to the router's capabilities. I just blocked www.yahoo.com in my Zyxel NBG-415N router, and it didn't phase it, so you might need something more advanced. :grin:

Take a look at Smoothwall, it's a more advanced solution.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well it seems to do exactly what i want and even more, looks great. only problem is.. its likes its own independent OS.. thats not what i really want.. I'm looking for a program that I can install along with either windows XP or Windows Server 2k3.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about Virtual PC or VMWARE to run that in a VM, then you can have your cake and eat it too. :smile:


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow... just wow... holy crap.. lol. So with these programs like "http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/virtualpc/default.mspx" I can install several Os's like Suse Linux, Fedora, Ubuntu, XP, and that Smoothwall all on the same and I can switch between them and they can have normal operation just like normal installs. So I could be playing my game on windows XP and switch to the Smoothwall while XP and the game are still running. Is this all correct or am I dreaming?


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow yeah this looks awesome. Ive checked out and read a lot about the Microsoft Virtual Pc and its awesome truly is, but now I'm just wondering "will I be able to install Linux on it or just Windows Products, looks like its all Windows products". Its free and does what I need. I just need to make sure I can install "Windows XP, Smoothwall, Linux "Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu" and other Os's. I' m really starting to get into Linux these days, I keep wanting to explore more, so its pretty important for me to be able to use Linux on a virtual machine to. So Please help verify/find the perfect Virtual Pc software. Thanks In Advance, Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've installed Linux in a Virtual PC window. Truthfully, I find VMWARE works better for Linux, since they support the virtual extensions for more seamless transitions between the windows for Linux. I use Virtual PC for all my Windows test environments.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

So "Microsoft Virtual Pc" will support Linux installs which means I should also be able to install "Smoothwall" as well right?

Also VMWARE isn't free and so therefore I won't be able to use it, espicailly if its like $189.00.

Ohh Well IDC if as long as "Microsoft Virtual PC" will run Linux and ill be able to run "Smoothwall" to block those websites.



> Truthfully, I find VMWARE works better for Linux, since they support the virtual extensions for more seamless transitions between the windows for Linux.


 As long as it will run ok between Linux and Windows ; ).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've never tried exactly what you want to do, but in theory it should work. I suspect you may need more than one NIC in the machine, since you won't want to be sharing the connection coming in.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just to help others. I have noticed many many problems with running Linux in Virtual PC. Seems to be mouse errors, resolution problems, and other crazy stuff like not wanting to boot up sometimes etc. So if your gonna be running Linux get "Virtual Box". So far this Virtual machine program is running Linux Ubuntu 7.10 perfectly and I'm loving it. Virtual Box is free btw  otherwise I wouldn't have it haha.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A link to Virtual Box would have been real useful. :wink:

http://www.virtualbox.org/


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Also, even upon installing Windows Vista Business on "Microsoft Virtual Pc" it was sluggish and extremely slow.. So I installed it on "Virtual Box" and it runs perfect. So it seems to me, just go get "Virtual Box" if you plan to use any virtual machine software. I now am running all fo the following and they all work perfect except have no sound, which is actually what I want anyways: [Fedora Core Linux 8, Mandriva Linux 2008 Free Dvd, SUSE Linux 10.3, Ubuntu Desktop Linux 7.10, Windows Server 2003 Enterprise, Windows Vista Buisiness.] All run perfectly. GL ; )


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Also, would my Default Gateway be changed now or would it still be the same? How can I tell, and please define Default Gateway. Default Gateway as far as I know is what you would put for the device that a computer has to go through to access internet. So when I install Smoothwall I'm gonna give it a Static Ip "192.168.1.2". So my modem being "192.168.1.1" and Smoothwall being "192.168.1.2".

Simple Diagram: Modem-> Smoothwall-> Switch-> All Pc's

This means that now my "Default Gateway" would become "192.168.1.2" correct? Thanks In Advance


Also am I gonna have to configure each PC to use a proxy or anything? Thanks In Advance


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

If any one plans to do this heres what BoHiCa said at the Smoothwall support forums.

BoHiCa


> Basically what you are going to need to do is bridge the HOST NIC to the virtual box "RED" on the smoothwall, then you will need to alias the HOST NIC (or a second nic in the host) to be on the same subnet as the GREEN nic on the virtual host. The GREEN nic should have the RED NIC (bridged from the host os) as the gateway, and the GREEN alias (or second physical NIC) in the host os will have the GREEN NIC in the virtual SW as it's gateway. All of your other PC's on the LAN will also need to either get their ip's assigned via DHCP from the virtual SW, or have static assignments in the virtual GREEN subnet, with the virtual sw GREEN nic (ip) as their gateway.
> 
> Like ozz says, the retarded part(s) about hosting something like a sw on a virtual box is/are: 1.) Tremendous cost of performance vs. dedicated hardware of equivalent power. True it doesn't take much to run a sw, so from a practical performance perspective, it likely won't be a show-stopper, but (2) can not be escaped: you inherit the vulnerabilities of the host OS hosting the virtual sw. That just doesn't seem worth it.


Starting to change my mind now haha. Still gonna try it


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

After talking to support guys from Smoothwall, it just seems to be either a huge headache or its just simply a bad idea to do what I'm wanting to do. They highly suggest to install Smoothwall on a old machine and have it be the only thing running on it. Well.. I would have done that by now, but I have no machine I can sacrifice and I can't go buy a cheap one atm either. 

So johnwill (or anyone else) do you know of any other way to block Websites on a LAN? I just received my NIC in the mail today, so I'm ready to go basically.. except probably a lot of learning still lyes before me.

The Smoothwall support people did mention this.


> If you wanted to run it on a hardened Linux install might be worth it.





> I mean using iptables to protect it and also the guest OS.


So if you can't think of another way to block websites on a LAN, if you would rather help me setup and IPTable etc. thats fine by me.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

*bump* seems like everyone is dry.. lol


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmmm, well I guess I'm looking/saving for a old old PC. if you still know of a way around what I'm looking for please post thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think we all came to the same conclusion, you need to save for an old PC. :grin:


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, finally snatched a PC off of Ebay. Way more then whats needed for Smoothwall.

CPU: 1.7ghz
RAM: 256mb
HDD: 20GB

Just waiting for them to send it and I'll be ready to install Smoothwall. Yep finally was able to nab some cash lol, help moved a lady into her new house. Back breaking work for a day but I got my PC ; )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There you go! :grin:


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

For others interested.
Smoothwall (http://www.smoothwall.org/) has been pretty good. It does require some know how cause its based off of Linux w/o a GUI really. So to edit files and such you have to use use "WinSCP" or "Putty" and then edit the file and save. Also Smoothwall doesn't come Stock with what you need to block websites. There is Mods located in the forums and there you get the mod and install it into Smoothwall. The Smoothwall community (http://community.smoothwall.org/forum/) is very helpful if you ever need problems. They have fixed all problems of mine so far. Right now I am having troubles with the PPP. I guess sits buggy and it seems like atm that "A" I'm gonna have to put myself into a double NAT to fix the problem or "B" I'm gonna have to live with it till it gets fixed.

I have just now ran into Untangle (http://www.untangle.com/) from my school administrator/ my teacher blocking many of my friends sites  haha. I'm planning on switching to Untangle here soon. It seems very simple to use and of course is mostly free. They do have things you can buy but since they use Opensource stuff its free. Check out the website, they have tons of information that should answer anything you may be wondering about it. When I have converted/tested it out I will post again how well things are going with it or how bad they are going.

Hope this information has helped anyone. Also if you have software similar to these go ahead and post it with a review or w/e so others can do what they want to accomplish.


Thanks In Advance


----------

